# Brand new Browning X Bolt .270 Stainless Stalker



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

This gun has fired two bullets. Both hit the bullseye on the target at Lee Kay when I had it sighted in. The guy said I mounted the scope perfectly and there was nothing more to be done. 

Browning X Bolt .270 Win. SS Stalker with a Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 with BDC. 

Gun is like new and ready to hunt. Selling for earnest money on a home.

385-888-3090

Make offer.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

This gun is back up for sale and has still only fired 2 rounds. 

I have not hunted with a deer rifle for maybe 20 years so I don't know why I bought this. I am an archer. 

Would consider trade on a very nice handgun.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Winglish said:


> This gun is back up for sale and has still only fired 2 rounds.


Bump before the hunt. I took this gun to Lee Kay and shot the rest of a box through it so it has now fired 1 box. It shoots soft and accurate.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Had my 13 year old daughter shooting and she shot it fairly well.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

What’s your asking price?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If it were a lefty I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Love my stainless x-bolt! Most out of the box accurate rifle I own. Good luck with the sale, if I didn’t already have multiple .270 rifles I may make an offer.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I would keep it for the kids, looks like it brought them good luck!


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Sold


----------

